# Where to ask for help - Roland RD-2000 and Faderport 8



## Adrian Roston (Dec 15, 2017)

It seems mistakes were made  . I have a couple of technical issues and I don't know where the appropriate place is to ask -- is this a good place? My issues in case it is: with the rd-2000 I am trying to use sliders to enter cc data, can't find the place for that so I started using the second mod wheel for cc 11, but I cant make that setting survive a restart despite saving like it says in the manual. As to the faderport 8 I bought it thinking I could use it to enter cc data (sense a theme?), but apparently this does not work out of the box... my bad for not researching it before I bought it. Apparently there are some work-arounds, but my brain is starting to hurt.

Thanks!


----------



## pmountford (Dec 15, 2017)

I've not managed to get the rd2000 faders controlling anything other than the built in sounds. I spoke to Roland UK a few months back who weren't able to help. I was hoping its just me who hadn't got it working... I'm on Win10/Cubase. 

2nd mod wheel is handy though. You have to assign the 2nd mod wheel and then store it in a Program (I think thats what Roland calls the Presets..away from studio atm?). Then you select thst program each time you restart the RD2000.


----------



## Adrian Roston (Dec 15, 2017)

pmountford said:


> I've not managed to get the rd2000 faders controlling anything other than the built in sounds. I spoke to Roland UK a few months back who weren't able to help. I was hoping its just me who hadn't got it working... I'm on Win10/Cubase.
> 
> 2nd mod wheel is handy though. You have to assign the 2nd mod wheel and then store it in a Program (I think thats what Roland calls the Presets..away from studio atm?). Then you select thst program each time you restart the RD2000.



Hm, disappointing to hear about the faders, but glad to know its not just me. Ill look into the program thing, thanks.


----------



## chapbot (Sep 25, 2018)

Did you ever find out anything about the RD 2000 sliders? I just got the RD 2000 and also want to reassign the sliders. The manual indicates it is possible but of course gives no instruction as to how lol. I'm scouring the Internet for any help and have come up with nothing, am currently on a Roland support line waiting for help so I'll let you know if I discover anything.


----------



## chapbot (Sep 25, 2018)

I just got off the phone with Roland support and found the answer!!

Know that you can NOT assign individual sliders - ALL 9 sliders will be assigned to the CC data you want to transmit. I'm happy enough with that - I was afraid assigning wasn't possible at all. Ok, here's how to do it:

1. Click the ASSIGN button. This is the button row between the sliders and the screen. You'll see a LEVEL button and under that is the ASSIGN button.

2. Click the EDIT button on the right of the keyboard (this is on the row of buttons to the right, between the SCENE UTILITY and TONE DESIGNER buttons)

3. Back the screen, scroll to >Assign. Then ENTER button.

4. Now on the screen you'll see options for MOD WHEEL, KNOB 1, etc. Use the > button to scroll right and at the end you'll see SLIDER.

5. Use the down arrow button to get to the Slider Func option, use the wheel to select which CC you want. In my case, I want to control string expression in Kontakt so I'm selecting CC1 (MODULATION) (this also is by default what the MOD WHEEL 1 is controlling, I just want to control it with the slider.)

6. Click the WRITE button on the far right of the keyboard and save it - I like saving it to a preset that is blank, called "INITIAL PROGRAM" so I'm overwriting a preset.


----------



## Adrian Roston (Sep 25, 2018)

chapbot said:


> I just got off the phone with Roland support and found the answer!!
> 
> Know that you can NOT assign individual sliders - ALL 9 sliders will be assigned to the CC data you want to transmit. I'm happy enough with that - I was afraid assigning wasn't possible at all. Ok, here's how to do it:
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks for looking into it. Hopefully they will come out with a firmware update so the sliders can be programmed individually.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 25, 2018)

@Jdiggity1 confirm?


----------

